# Should the width worry me?



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

We currently tour everywhere in a MH that is 28 foot long and almost 38 foot when we hook up the dog trailer. There is nowhere that we wont go. Parking can be a pain sometimes but the length has never really given me a problem, but because we do get out into the sticks we have had plenty of "squeeze throughs" that have been nightmares at the time and we are only 7".7' wide.

We are thinking a lot about getting an RV, (its the slides that we want)but the width of RVs scares me. Two questions really, how much wider are the yanks and how do you guys cope with the narrow roads of Wales, Cornwall, Scotland etc or do you just stay on the majors?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jim 

Short answer, Yes, it is a worry but managable.. 

My RV is 96" the wide bodied are 101" (give or take a bit) 

There are roads which are too narrow, you cannot expect to go everywhere that a van conversion goes .. good planning and map reading before venturing into the unknown is essential.. 

We don't stick to main roads but know our limitations.. sites can also be difficult so we plan ahead and call the site if unsure. 

Motorhomes of every size have there benefits and drawbacks, at the end of the day you must buy what suits you best, if you want to go 'exploring' along country lanes and remote coves and beaches I don't advise an RV.

But, it didn't stop us touring Morocco :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Jim,

Mine is 101" (or so, cough) and I also tow a car on a trailer. We previously had a Swift Kontiki 8.2m which was of course considerably narrower, so yes, the width feels much greater when driving.

If you're competent, you'll get used to it. If you're nervous about it, you can always consider some training (with or without a test, assuming you don't actually need a licence upgrade).

Practically speaking, I doubt it will stop you going anywhere. The Peajes in Spain were a little daunting at first, I have to say! Like everything else, once you get used to it, it's fine.

Dougie.


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine is 100" wide as well and we've just completed our 1st trip a week in Cornwall the last 50 miles to our destination on A & B roads. We had a few moments especially in Camelford when someone parked on the traffic lights and a HGV got stuck coming the other way and we had to scrape past literally. But for most of the time it was not a problem & actually quite enjoyable once my nerves settled down. The width is quite daunting to start with but I was surprised how quickly I adapted even though it's left hand drive. It couldn't have been too bad as the wife spent most of the trip snoozing in the suicide seat and only reminded me to GET OVER twice in a journey of about 500 miles. We carry a motorbike on the back as thats our preferred choice of transport and enables to cover a 50 mile local radius.

Moral
If I can do it anyone can

Ror


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi
Have a look at the B+ class of RV they are only 93" wide and have up to 3 slides on them

Coachmen Concord
Gulfstream BT Cruiser

type vehicles

Dazzer


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

asprn said:


> Jim,
> 
> The Peajes in Spain were a little daunting at first, I have to say! Like everything else, once you get used to it, it's fine.
> Dougie.


Dougie, As we have yet to buy our RV I can only see this problem from the eyes of an ex caravanner. 

Are RV's allowed to use the HGV / Coach 'gates' to pay at the French Peages and Spanish Peajes? :?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

There's a great saying in Ireland..

"never mind the width; feel the quality."

I know it doesn't answer any questions but the topic just reminded me of it.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

MicknPat said:


> Are RV's allowed to use the HGV / Coach 'gates' to pay at the French Peages and Spanish Peajes? :?


Hi Mick

Yes they are,

I was unfortunate enough to clip a narrow gate with my right hand mirror.. took it clean off, fortunately no real damage and I was able to re fix, we learn the hard way.. :?


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim, we are just about getting used to our fist RV, having traded in a 7.5m Kon-Tiki. It does feel a bit like driving a conservatory at first, but you do get less worried suprisingly quickly. Of course you do have to remember that this is bigger and heavier than you may be used to driving, but not difficult and it always pays to plan to a certain extent if you do not know the area you are heading into. \/


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Today I went from Oswestry to Wrexham and back on the bus. It does not use the main route at all. It passed through several villages and some housing estates. There were occasions when it had to slowly squeeze through gaps by parked lorrys and several times when I was surprised it didn't actually hit anything! It did make me wonder if this is what driving an RV would be like. Are regular buses a similar width to RVs do you know? 

Paul


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Paul,

The maximum allowed motorhome width for a motorhime is 2.55m.

PCVs (buses) on the other hand must have a *minimum* width of 2.4m. I've not managed to find a specified maximum width.

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

baldlygo said:


> Are regular buses a similar width to RVs do you know?
> 
> Paul


Yes, they are, and some may be even narrower than the wide bodied RVs.. 
Max legal width of any vehicle is 2.55mt , 100.39 in

But to simply compare width is a little simplistic, length plays a huge part in manoeuvring. 
RVs do not have a good turning circle, the longer they are the more room they need and most have large rear over hangs which can wreck havoc with street furniture .. 
Go down a wrong road and you are not going back until you find a roundabout.. try doing a 3 point turn with a 36ft RV on a 24 ft road. 
Mini roundabouts can also present a challenge, especially the ones with pedestrian railings .. or drive into a seemingy large empty store car park, return an hour later and find yourself blocked in and unable to extract yourself..

I'm not trying to put anyone off, I am trying to be objective and realistic about the difficulties of driving an RV. To say, "I've had no problems" doesn't mean you won't face them in the future.. or "I can go anywhere I want" may not be where others want or envisage going..

Be realistic, RVs are big, wide and can be difficult to manoeuver in tight spaces.. ie camp sites, car parks.

I love mine, wouldn't change it for anything else.... unless it was a Monaco Diplomat .. :wink:


----------



## 103650 (Mar 29, 2007)

We are now on our umpteenth RV starting nearly 20 years ago, the last one was a 38' Monaco Diplomat 330bhp with trailer for Mini making it close to 60' long - loved it to death, and whilst agreeing with all these other guys saying with planning almost any route was possible, we certainly missed out visiting some places.

I have driven race cars (170mph) and considerably heavier vehicles and anything is possible but not always the most desirable.

Lots of sites won't accept over 30' others don't like heavy vehicles on their pitches, and the constant road planning seems to take away some of the spontaneity of weekend breaks.

On a recent trip to Portugal, when down there, we used the Mini to view the next site and more importantly access - some were marginal.

Currently have a 28' B Class Lexington and enjoy the freedom (and 19mpg) is it great? well it's currently giving us the opportunity to visit some smaller locations in Scotland - do I miss the Diplomat - like you cannot believe - but like most things in life compromises have to be made.

Finally an important aspect in our lives is that my partner of 30 plus years feels more comfortable in the slightly smaller vehicle and I suspect if you spoke to many co drivers and they could answer without their husbands being present they would concur.

Good luck in making your decision

Derek


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

baldlygo said:


> Are regular buses a similar width to RVs do you know?
> Paul


Paul, If you check out >> This Site << you will see that the maximum appears to be 2.55m for RVs as well as your service bus.......unless some know different?


----------

